# مكياج للشباب والبنات



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2009)

*سئلت سيده كبيره في السن و لكن جمالها ووجهها البشوش قد جعلها كانها في عز شبابها... اي مواد التجميل(المكياج)تستخدمين لتكوني بهذا الجمال ويحبك كل الناس هكذا؟؟؟؟ فقالت : *
*استخدم لشفتي الصدق*
*ولصوتي الصلاه والتسبيح والترتيل*
*ولعيني الرحمه والشفقه و النقاوه*
*وليدي الاحسان و الشفقه*
*ولقلبي الحب من كل القلب لكل الناس*
*......................................................................................... شوفتوا بقي احلي مكياج لكل بنت او ولد عمر ماكان الجمال بالشكل والمكياج والالوان والكلام ده صدقوني الجمال فعلا هو الروحي واحلي مكياج تستخدموه هو اللي في القصه ده لو استخدمتوه هتلاقوا كل الناس معجابه بيكم وكسبته حب الناس حتي لو عندكم100سنه برده هتكوني زي القمر جربه المكياج ده وقوليلي انه مكياج اشيك واحلي ده ولا بتاع الكوافيرات احنا مكياجنا كامل مش ناقص حاجه يكفي انك تكوني زي القمر ومن غير فلوس معلش بقي هي القصه المره دي بناتي شويه معلش يارجاله بس برده الولاد برده لازم يستخدموا المكياج ده ده مكياج روحي لكل الناس......... خليكي اجمل بنت وخليك اجمل ولد والفت نظر كل اللي حوليك بجمال روحك............. بس اوعوا تقولوا لحد علي سر جمالكم ده والمكياج الروحي ده سر الصنعه بقي...........جربوا المكياج ده وقولولي ايه رايكم....وفي كل الحالات هتكوني زي القمر بجد.....سوري يا رجاله مره تانيه  انتوا كمان لازم تحطوا المكياج ده كل واحد محتاجه بجد وهيكون حلو يلا نجرب اشمعنا البنات!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 يناير 2009)

: 


> استخدم لشفتي الصدق
> ولصوتي الصلاه والتسبيح والترتيل
> ولعيني الرحمه والشفقه و النقاوه
> وليدي الاحسان و الشفقه
> ولقلبي الحب من كل القلب لكل الناس


 اكيد  هو دة الى بيعجبنا ودة الوحيد الى بنطالب انكم تزودو فى مكياجكم
اذا كان بهذة الطريقة
شكرا اختى ربنا معاكى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

*جميل الموضوع اوى يا ميروووووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2009)

*جميل اوي تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*مفيش شك في كدة الجمال الداخلي اهم بكتير من الجمال الخارجي

موضوع رائع يا ميرو 

وعنوانة يشد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2009)

*الجمال الروحي والداخلي افضل من اي جمال شكلي او خارجي

شكرا ميروو علي موضوعك الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)

> .سوري يا رجاله مره تانيه انتوا كمان لازم تحطوا المكياج ده كل واحد محتاجه بجد وهيكون حلو


​
جميل

جميل الكلام عن الروح وجمال الروح

موضوع تشكري لطرحه ميرو

فالجمال الداخلي لا يستطيع ان يؤثر به الزمن

لا في هذه الحياة ولا بالاخرى

شكراااا لك اختي

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رااااائع يا ميرو
سلام المسيح ليكي​*


----------



## mero_engel (23 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> :
> 
> اكيد هو دة الى بيعجبنا ودة الوحيد الى بنطالب انكم تزودو فى مكياجكم
> اذا كان بهذة الطريقة
> ...


* فعلا معاك حق يا سوني *
*نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك كل ايامك*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جميل الموضوع اوى يا ميروووووووووووووووووووو*


* مرورك الاجمل يا كوكي *
*ميرسي ليك يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *جميل اوي تسلم ايدك*​


*ميرسي ليك يا مارسلينو *
*نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## gigi angel (23 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع يا ميروووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## mero_engel (23 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مفيش شك في كدة الجمال الداخلي اهم بكتير من الجمال الخارجي​*
> 
> *موضوع رائع يا ميرو *​
> 
> *وعنوانة يشد*​


* مرورك الاروع يا راجعه ليسوع *
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *الجمال الروحي والداخلي افضل من اي جمال شكلي او خارجي​*
> 
> *شكرا ميروو علي موضوعك الجميل*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*ميرسي ليك يا مايكل*
* نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يناير 2009)

*هجربة وهقولك على نتيجتة بعد مية سنة حلو كدة ياستى ​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> جميل الكلام عن الروح وجمال الروح
> 
> ...


* ميرسي علي مرورك المميز كليمو *
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع يا ميرو​*
> 
> *سلام المسيح ليكي*​


* مرورك الاجمل حبيبتي *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2009)

germen قال:


> موضوع رائع يا ميروووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر


*ميرسي يا جيرمين حبيبتي *
*نورتي الموضوع*
*بمرورك الجميل يا جميل يا جمييييل*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هجربة وهقولك على نتيجتة بعد مية سنة حلو كدة ياستى ​*


* ههههههههههه*
*ليه بس كده يا جيجي *
*جربي بس وعلي ضمنتي *
*ميرسي ياعسل علي مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يكون معاكي*​


----------



## المجدلية (28 يناير 2009)

جميل يا ميروو ربنا يباركك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*



			ستخدم لشفتي الصدق
ولصوتي الصلاه والتسبيح والترتيل
ولعيني الرحمه والشفقه و النقاوه
وليدي الاحسان و الشفقه
ولقلبي الحب من كل القلب لكل الناس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لان كل شئ فينا ممجد 
يبقى لازم كل شئ يبقى طاهر وغير منجس
لو امتنعنا عن الكلام بالكذب والباطل هنبقى حلوين
لو قعدنا نسبح رب المجد هنبقى احلى واحلى لاننا هننور
مع الملايكه 
ولو احسنت لغيرى المحتاج وما تعمله يدك اليمنى
لا تراه اليسرى 
تبقى تومام
واخيرا لو عملت اى خير لكن مفيش محبه يبقى ملهوش لزمه
لالالالالاززم يبقى جوانا محبه للكل

*


----------



## mero_engel (6 فبراير 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> جميل يا ميروو ربنا يباركك


* ميرسي ليكي يا نجلاء *
*نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي*​


----------



## mero_engel (6 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *لان كل شئ فينا ممجد *
> *يبقى لازم كل شئ يبقى طاهر وغير منجس*
> *لو امتنعنا عن الكلام بالكذب والباطل هنبقى حلوين*
> *لو قعدنا نسبح رب المجد هنبقى احلى واحلى لاننا هننور*
> ...


* انا بشكرك علي مشاركتك المميزه يا كيريا*
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر *
*موضوعي نور بوجودك*
*لاربنا يبارك كل ايامك*​


----------



## botros_22 (6 فبراير 2009)

[q-bible]
" أما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم. 
ان كان احد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله 
لان هيكل الله مقدس الذي انتم هو"(كورنثوس الأولي 3 : 16 ، 17 )
[/q-bible]
وايضا
[q-bible]
"كل الأشياء تحل لي، لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق.
كل الأشياء تحل لي، لكن لا يتسلط علي شيء" (كورنثوس الأولي 12:6) 
[/q-bible]


موضوع جميل جـــدا شكرا لكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## mero_engel (10 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> [q-bible]
> " أما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم.
> ان كان احد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله
> لان هيكل الله مقدس الذي انتم هو"(كورنثوس الأولي 3 : 16 ، 17 )​
> ...


* ميرسي ليك يا بطرس *
*وردك المميز *
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يكون معاك*​


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

_*ايه المكياج الحلو قوى دى 
ميرسىىى ليكى يا جميله ربنا يفرحك*_


----------



## ناوناو (13 فبراير 2009)

برافوووووووووووووووووو يا ميرووووووووووووووووووووووووو
بجد ياريت كلنا نستخدم المكياج ده ومعانا كمان الشباب


----------



## mero_engel (15 فبراير 2009)

st athanasius قال:


> _*ايه المكياج الحلو قوى دى *_
> _*ميرسىىى ليكى يا جميله ربنا يفرحك*_


* ميرسي ليك كتير *
*نورت الموضوع *
*ربنا يكون معاك ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 فبراير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> برافوووووووووووووووووو يا ميرووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> بجد ياريت كلنا نستخدم المكياج ده ومعانا كمان الشباب


* ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي *
*اتمني اكون قدمت افاده *
*ربنا يايباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييل بجد يا ميرووو
ميرسى يا قمررررر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا ميرو 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (16 فبراير 2009)

موضوع هايل ومهم جداا لكل انسان مسيحى   


ربنا يعودك


----------



## SALVATION (17 فبراير 2009)

_



استخدم لشفتي الصدق
ولصوتي الصلاه والتسبيح والترتيل
ولعيني الرحمه والشفقه و النقاوه
وليدي الاحسان و الشفقه
ولقلبي الحب من كل القلب لكل الناس​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لاء يا ميرو صدقينى ده مش مكياج ده المفروض يكون الطبيعى
الحالة الطبيعية للكل
المفروض المكياج يكون العكس علشان نهرب من المجد الباطل
جميل موضوعك ميرو
يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما​_


----------



## zama (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييل بجد يا ميرووو*
> *ميرسى يا قمررررر*


* ميرسي ليكي يا دونا *
*نورت صفحتي يا غاليه *
*ربنا يكون معاكي*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا ميرو ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


* ميرسي ليك يا كوكو *
*وعلي تشجيعك الدائم *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2009)

ابن الكنيسه قال:


> موضوع هايل ومهم جداا لكل انسان مسيحى
> 
> 
> ربنا يعودك


* ميرسي ليك ابن الكنيسه *
*واتمني اكون قدمت افاده *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لاء يا ميرو صدقينى ده مش مكياج ده المفروض يكون الطبيعى_
> _الحالة الطبيعية للكل_
> _المفروض المكياج يكون العكس علشان نهرب من المجد الباطل_
> _جميل موضوعك ميرو_
> ...


* وهو دا المقصود يا توني فعلا *
*انه يكون دا مكياجنا الطبيعي *
*ميرسي علي ردك المميز يا توني *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل


* ميرسي ليك يا مينا *
*نورت الموضوع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## يوستيكا (3 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااا فعلن اهم شي الداخل مش الشكل الخارجي 

مرسي يا قمر


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2009)

يوستيكا قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااا فعلن اهم شي الداخل مش الشكل الخارجي
> 
> مرسي يا قمر


* فعلا يا حبيبتي معاكي حق*
*نورتي يا قمؤر*
*سلام المسيح معاكي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

بجد روعه


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا ميرو انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## doooody (27 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل 
وكمان الجمال جمال الروح 
الف شكررررررررررر:36_1_11:


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> بجد روعه​
> 
> ...


* ميرسي علي دعوتك الجميله *
*نورت الموضوع يا عزيزي بمرورك الكريم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاك*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ميرو انجل
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


* وليم تل ميرسي علي مرورك المميز *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2009)

doooody قال:


> موضوع جميل
> وكمان الجمال جمال الروح
> الف شكررررررررررر:36_1_11:


* فعلا اكيد بس لازم نضرب الروووح دي *
*ميرسي يا دودي علي مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## koko miro (29 مارس 2009)

صح عندك حق يا ميرو الجمال مش بالماكياج لكن الجمال بالاعمال الكويسة ربنا يبركك.


----------



## mero_engel (2 أبريل 2009)

koko miro قال:


> صح عندك حق يا ميرو الجمال مش بالماكياج لكن الجمال بالاعمال الكويسة ربنا يبركك.


*ميرسي koko miro علي رايك المميز*
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

